# On a mission...



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, I've officially decided: I'm going to have a custom-made ram-air carbon fiber hood made along with a custom ram air intake for my GTO. I'll keep you updated. It may be a couple months, depending on how spendy it gets...


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

cheify you didn't like the one i showed ya??
I will probably get this if i got heads and cam. If i go twins I won't. but painted and and a stripe kit, this would be sweet and be a true ram air and cai.

http://www.dominantmotors.com/pages/products/index.html

shaker hood kit.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

I know that our cars are badddd and need to look it, but who else out there has another personality within them that wants to get a smooth carbon fiber hood and decklid, no wing, and paint it to match car, strip emblems except for pontiac and putting on an old tempest badge? Can you say "RETRO SLEEPER"? That is my dream, and save for some weight in the aforementioned carbon fiber. arty:


----------

